# Foreigners warned against joining rallies as Marcos takes office



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The Bureau of Immigration (BI) on Thursday warned foreign nationals not to participate in rallies and political demonstrations in line with the inauguration of Ferdinand "Bongbong" Marcos Jr. as the country's president. 

Marcos on Thursday took his oath as the 17th president of the Philippines at the National Museum of Fine Arts in Manila.

“Foreigners should steer clear from political engagements so as to avoid being charged with violating immigration laws here in the country,” BI Commissioner Jaime Morente said in a statement.

According to the bureau, its policies prohibit foreign nationals from "joining, supporting, contributing, or involving themselves in whatever manner in any rally, assembly, or gathering" while in the Philippines.


Morente said they issued the warning to prevent past incidents wherein some individuals were deported and blacklisted for participating in partisan political activities.

“Foreigners who were caught joining political demonstrations in the past have shown disrespect to our country’s authorities,” he said.

“Foreigners are prohibited from engaging in partisan political activities. Those who will be caught will be deported and blacklisted." —*VBL, GMA News*

GMA news link


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You've been warned


----------

